# Warp Motor Data



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

GeoMetric said:


> Need estimates on max torque:
> 
> Warp 9" 2000MA @ 170V ?
> Warp 11" 2000MA @ 170V ?


I don't think either motor will tolerate 2,000,000,000 Amperes


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

GeoMetric said:


> Looking for some technical data on Netgain's Warp motors (non-HV).
> 
> Need estimates on max torque:
> 
> ...


Jack has dynos showing ~270fltbs from Warp9 with 1000A.
http://blog.evtv.me/2011/04/the-graphs-is-always-greener/
So 2000A....maybe ....~540ftlbs?

Another Jack R. dyno of Warp11HV with Warp Drive Controller.
http://jackrickard.blogspot.com/2011/11/elecobra-thrill-of-victory-and-agony-of.html
Looks to be about ~320ftlbs @ 1000A so maybe ~10% more for non-HV = ~350ftlbs @ 1000A, 2000A = ~700ftlbs?


----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)

Bowser330 said:


> Jack has dynos showing ~270fltbs from Warp9 with 1000A.
> http://blog.evtv.me/2011/04/the-graphs-is-always-greener/
> So 2000A....maybe ....~540ftlbs?
> 
> ...


Thank you, I have heard the Warp 11" will deliver almost 1200lbs of torque at 0 rpm and drop to 800lbs by 1400rpm's.


----------

